
Microsoft loses appeal in Word patent case - duck
http://news.bbc.co.uk/2/hi/technology/8563852.stm
======
appathy
As much I dislike Microsoft, this case has me rooting for them.

~~~
nfnaaron
I can't have any sympathy for them in a case like this.

If Microsoft felt it was a victim of software patents, then it would be
lobbying Congress and industry to abolish software patents. Instead they make
rumbly noises at Linux over supposed patent violations, and continue to amass
patents. "For defense only." Yeah, right.

I'm not aware of Microsoft, or any other large patent-holding tech company,
being known for advocating against software patents. Microsoft certainly has
the research dollars available to show harm to itself or the industry, if
that's the case. Yet they don't do that.

So Microsoft must believe that, on the whole, they're better off with software
patents than without. So I have zero sympathy for them.

You live by the sword, you bleed by the sword.

~~~
WildUtah
Unfortunately Microsoft still benefits from software patents. In fact,
Microsoft benefits from losing a few hundred million dollars each year in
software patent cases.

Microsoft is a big monopoly that has a lot to fear from startups. Startups are
the companies that have to negotiate the software patent minefield. Keeping
the minefield dangerous benefits the powerful established player.

The ideal thing for Microsoft would be to increase the craziness and lose a
billion dollars a year to obviously non-innovative software patents. That
would really discourage innovation and inventions and keep the position of the
largest monopoly in the business secure.

Our software patent system really only hurts and restrains small businesses
and actual inventors. Big business that wants to block innovation is the
beneficiary.

------
teilo
How does this patent effect ODF?

------
mrcharles
Fuck software patents.

